# Real World Golf



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

This looks interesting. A PC/XBOX/PS2 game that you actually have to swing to play.
The reviews are pretty good on this golf simulator.

http://www.realworldgolf.com/


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

ooo I played one like this before. Of course it wasn't as real, but it got the job done. My cuzin got it for christmas and we played it for like a week straight. I'd love to give this new one a try though. Looks pretty awsome.


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

I'd definitely love to try it, but wouldn't buy it. While it may be fun, its just not like the real thing.


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

Wow, that does look great. Much more involvement, compared to regular controller.


----------

